# Hyperthyroidism spoiled muscle growth?



## moon (Aug 19, 2004)

Now I lose abt 12 lbs in a year due to this. I could feel my bones in my arms, 
look more like ill-nutritioned one. I had to stop heavy weight lifting since I turned out positive. How weird it is.   I am looking forward to pump the irons again..
Anyone who has knowledge in Hyperthyroidism, pls share your experience.


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 20, 2004)

Are you on medication for it?  There are two... Tapazole and PTU to slow down the thyroid.  Radiation and surgery are two other options, though they are preferred less than the meds.  Additionally some foods are goitrogenic.  That is, they slow down thyroid function.  Among them are soy, cruciferous vegs (broccoli, kale, cauliflower, cabbage, brussel sprouts, etc.), esepcially if they are raw.  

What are your thyroid numbers like (TSH, Free T3, Free T4)?

Hyperthryroidism can indeed make you lose muscle and at the same time make you tired all the time.

Go to this excellent website to check out the condition... http://thyroid.about.com/od/hyperthyroidismgraves/

Btw, I'm hypo, underactive.  I take Levoxyl, a synthetic T4.  Thyroid disease sucks!


----------

